# Dubai Schools and Curriculum...Help Please



## abbzia786 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello All
My family and I will be moving to Dubai in August as I accepted a new offer. We will make a preliminary trip of 3 weeks to look for a place in June/July). I have been applying like crazy to schools to make sure they get into a school this September. My son will be 6.5 and daughter will be 4 when we move in August. It seems it will be more difficult for the 4 year old. 
Since we are moving from the US, it seems that there are only a few schools with the American curriculum, and either they ar every expensive or at full capacity. As such, I have been applying to schools with a British curriculum (GEMS Wellington Primary, Jumeirah Primary, Well International,, Horizon, Repton, Regent). I would like to enroll them in schools where they have extra curricular activities and make it more enjoyable in schools
I noticed Gems International School AlKhail having IB curriculum which intrigued me and I wanted to ask parents and teachers here on what their experience has been. I like the way of thinking outside the box but some have suggested they have a weaker foundation in the primary skills. Would you recommend that I should apply to this school and what do you think about this curriculum?

Any feedback would be truly appreciated as I am nervous about the fact that may not be able to get in this September.
Thank you,
Abbzia


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The school you mention in Al Khail is brand new - so is probably still "finding it's feet".
Schooling here sure is a worry and it took us a while to settle on a school for our 8 year old son.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

Don't assume applying will get your kids into school. You need to get them a guaranteed seat. All the schools will let you apply (and pay the fee) even when they have no spaces left. The American schools are nice if you can afford them. We had no choice but to go with a British Curriculum for our 11 yr old. It is very different from what she was used to, but she is doing fine.


----------



## abbzia786 (Jul 29, 2013)

thevillagealchemist said:


> Don't assume applying will get your kids into school. You need to get them a guaranteed seat. All the schools will let you apply (and pay the fee) even when they have no spaces left. The American schools are nice if you can afford them. We had no choice but to go with a British Curriculum for our 11 yr old. It is very different from what she was used to, but she is doing fine.


Dear Steve and thevillagechemist....
thank you for your response.....I did look at the american schools which is were I wanted to get them in but the couple I looked at are expensive...I wanted to keep this under 55000 AED per child...not sure if I can find a good American school under this range....at least that I can apply to even if i get in next year....
but that definitely is my concern...i get a feeling my 6 year old son will get in but my daughter who will be 4 at hat time may not......
I also applied to one IB curriculum schools just as a back up.....but time will tell...I am making the registration fee payments this week to teh schools i applied....hopefully we hear something positive in the near future.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

abbzia786 said:


> Hello All
> My family and I will be moving to Dubai in August as I accepted a new offer. We will make a preliminary trip of 3 weeks to look for a place in June/July). I have been applying like crazy to schools to make sure they get into a school this September. My son will be 6.5 and daughter will be 4 when we move in August. It seems it will be more difficult for the 4 year old.
> Since we are moving from the US, it seems that there are only a few schools with the American curriculum, and either they ar every expensive or at full capacity. As such, I have been applying to schools with a British curriculum (GEMS Wellington Primary, Jumeirah Primary, Well International,, Horizon, Repton, Regent). I would like to enroll them in schools where they have extra curricular activities and make it more enjoyable in schools
> I noticed Gems International School AlKhail having IB curriculum which intrigued me and I wanted to ask parents and teachers here on what their experience has been. I like the way of thinking outside the box but some have suggested they have a weaker foundation in the primary skills. Would you recommend that I should apply to this school and what do you think about this curriculum?
> ...


our children are in GEMS Wellington Primary.
After we had managed to get one enrolled, the second was easy, as they received sibling priority, and jumped to the front of the list...


----------



## abbzia786 (Jul 29, 2013)

vantage said:


> our children are in GEMS Wellington Primary.
> After we had managed to get one enrolled, the second was easy, as they received sibling priority, and jumped to the front of the list...


Dear Vantage
Thank you for the information. I submitted all the documents and payment yesterday for my son. How do you and the kids like the school so far?
Thank you.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Check out the khda 2013 school reports. 

They have all schools listed based on curriculum , price , location etc.. It will make search easier atleast. And best of luck finding a space. 

Try Universal American or the new Gems American school or JBS in Jumeriah.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

Try Bradenton Prep- it's just been taken over by Gems- and following the same curriculum as Dubai American Academy.
Try Star International- Jebel Ali Primary-Kings Dubai- for English curriculum. 
Don't worry about IB at this age. plus hardly any of the school here in Dubai do well at IB. I'm an IB teacher from the states- people here don't even get IB and parents have no idea- just know the"buzz" words. Trust me, IB is not worth the money here in DXB….yet. Maybe by the time your babes are big kids. ASD is WORTH the money. Don't skimp on the education of your children unless you really have no choice.


----------

